# White Marlin at Nipple today



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

I often read reports so decided to contribute tonite. Coco Loco made trip offshore today, leaving slip at 3am headed to Nipple. Found weedline making up inshore of 30 fathom line on way out but did not stop to fish. Found blue water at nipple and within 30 mins hooked up and released a white marlin on Black Bart plastic. Trolled nipple area for another 2hours and hooked up billfish, probably white but lost fish. Decided to troll inshore to weed line from morning looking for meat. Found beautiful weed line that had now moved south between 30 fathom and 100 fathom lines running east to west. Most awesome color change from murky green to blue. Saw some life on line but got no knockdowns. Even caught hardtail and live baited with no success. I think the line was just making up and had not yet collected many fish. Beautiful day on the water.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Congrats on the white!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Charlie....good to see Coco Loco at it again!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and way to go on the white! Glad to hear some of those of weeds are starting to form up.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good work Charlie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the updated information..!


----------

